# TrulyTexas.com



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Does anybody know if they still working? Sent them an e-mail more than a day ago, no answer till now.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Sunday? down time?


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Maybe, I've emailed them on Saturday morning. However, still no reply from them...


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I ordered from them a year ago... Not sure if they are still up.

SMS


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

It looks like it... Pity, they had a good deal on those 1745 tubes...


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

abagrizzli said:


> It looks like it... Pity, they had a good deal on those 1745 tubes...


for tubes, go to FINESLINGSHOT.COM
He's also a member of this forum. I bought 50 feet of 2040 for $5 plus shipping.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Thank you, Mr. Green, will try to order from them.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Truly Texas never replied to my emails either. So i ordered direct from China. I dont mind the wait time.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

All Ways had good service with Truly Texas Dot Com,


----------



## DB_1982 (Mar 26, 2013)

I ordered from them about six weeks ago without any trouble. I ordered on a Thursday, sent an e-mail to them on the following Tuesday to follow up, and received a reply that my order had shipped that day.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Then maybe it's their way of not doing international shipping. :iono:


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

abagrizzli said:


> Then maybe it's their way of not doing international shipping. :iono:


I suspect that may be. When they didnt reply to my 2 emails i ordered 10 meters of 1745 direct from China.

It cost me $10.12 including shipping and it got here today (11 working days).

About the same price and time to Canada as Truly Texas would have done anyway. Actually the shipping is real cheap from China. Way cheaper than anything ive paid to get stuff outa the States or UK actually. Id go there again next time.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

How fast do they usually take to ship within the US?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

K Williams said:


> How fast do they usually take to ship within the US?


Might be better to start a new topic. This is a zombie thread from 2013.
Sorry, can't help with your question. Never ordered from TrulyTexas, don't live in the US.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Most people I would assume like their weekends off.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

I think maybe it's time for mto contact the BBB. This is ridiculous.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Finally arrived. This will be my first and last order with them.


----------

